# Pseudo-Tapered Tubes Slipping



## Smashtoad

It seems no matter how I tie the knot (using waxed cotton string), at full stretch the "taper" is slipping. Could someone point me to a knot that won't slip?

I have been trying to use this method, which seems like it would be good...but...: Look at photo #2

http://www.supershooting.com/More-about-pseuto-tapered-bands.html


----------



## GrayWolf

Hey Smashtoad,

There have been a couple of threads on this and I know others have different ways of tying this set up, but here is what works for me.

I use a small piece (approx. 3/8") of 1745 as a sleeve to protect the tube from the string. I use a hemostat to get the sleeve where I want it. Once the sleeve is in place, I stretch the tube...similar to tying a pouch. I do tend to stretch this one a little more so the knot will be really tight. The string I use for this is from Hobby Lobby...they call it button string. It is waxes and very strong...much more so than what I use for tying pouches. I then use a constrictor knot. Once the knot is in place and fairly tight, I take 2 sets of hemostats...you could use needle nose pliers...and wrap the string around a couple of times on each end and use them for leverage and pull...fairly hard. The string will look like it wants to cut the sleeve, but that is what it is there for...to protect the tubes. The sleeve will also help to grip the tubes. It might take a couple fo attempts to find out how tight the knot needs to be.

With normal cotton string, I wasn't able to get the knot tight enough and had the same problem. The string would break before I could get it tight enough. Try some different strings and see what works for you.

I hope this helps. If you have more questions, you can PM me and I will do my best to help.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Prestretch the bands before tying.


----------



## parnell

My first set of pseudo tapered were with 1842 and I didn't pre-stretch and they worked fine. Then I tried the 1745 without pre-stretch and had the same issue as you. Thicker tubing wall causing all of the issues.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I have had slippage even with 2040 until I learned to pull the knot really tight. Use a sleeve and waxed string. I bought mine from a leather shop and it is very strong.


----------



## crapshot

when joining under sized tubes together sausage style i tie a four way knot one on top one on bottom and sides this bites intio tube


----------



## LVO

I've never tried the hole-in-tube-pull-through-method,..... will have to give that a try. I have had decent success with putting TWO layers of 1745 cuff, no tie. 
I love the pseudo taper, though. Henry and Roger have done a lot of work on them and I appreciate them smoothing the road for me.


----------



## erlkonig

I use TB strip to tie it like pouch end and put another layer warp over it, tie twice.


----------



## Smashtoad

Thanks guys,

I have found a cinch knot that is easy to tie and does not move once it is tightened down. I pulled one so tight it cut through Tex light tubing. So double sleeves and cinch knots it is for me...for now


----------



## mopper

I too tie the tubes together with thin TB rubber strips, just like I attach bands to my over-the-top frames. Wrap a strip around the tubes six or seven times, lay a loop of thin electrical wire over the strip over the strip, wrap strip around two more times, stick end of rubber through loop, pull it under the two tense rubber strips. Just like Gamekeeper John shows it in his video about attaching pouches and bands. No issues and no breaks or tears so far.


----------



## Tobse

mopper said:


> I too tie the tubes together with thin TB rubber strips, just like I attach bands to my over-the-top frames. Wrap a strip around the tubes six or seven times, lay a loop of thin electrical wire over the strip over the strip, wrap strip around two more times, stick end of rubber through loop, pull it under the two tense rubber strips. Just like Gamekeeper John shows it in his video about attaching pouches and bands. No issues and no breaks or tears so far.


i will try this!
because i strech it far and pull the knot really tight but still slipping.


----------



## Tobse

at the pics you can see what i have test today!

i made on one side a Constrictor knot and on the other side a kont in the tubes himslef.

the Constrictor knot was slipped and the Tube knot not! not one mm!

it´s very easy to made this knot into the tubes but it look not so beautiful and it is a little bit waste of rubber... but it works fine























EDIT:

now i made the same Knot on the other side and shoot many shots over the chrony! speed is better than bevor because it don´t slip.
i shoot 8mm steel, best shot was 105 mps most are over 100 mps.
at targetshooting 90 mps 
air temperature 12°C
I think it's good and I attach it in the future with this method.


----------



## Charles

Hmmm ... I for one would appreciate it greatly if you could show this knot in its loose state ... I am not sure just how you tied it. THANKS!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker

Or better yet, can you give us the name of the knot?


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is the way I do my tapers. I wanted to stay away from string.


----------



## LVO

Roger, I'm not getting it. If you have time could you explain it further or do a video? Thanks !


----------



## Wingshooter

I put a cuff on the tube where I want my taper to end on this set it is 8 inches from the long end of the tube. I punch a hole in the end of the long tube then thread the short tube through it and snug it against the cuff that is on the tube. I cut a longer cuff and using my ring pliers pull the tube through the cuff so the long cuff is over the top of the joint. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tobse

i made you a little vid how i do it! will be online soon, i am since this weekend on tubes! I have not had so much experience with it, only know that it works but i dont know how long it last.
if you want to test it, please wear safety glasses and be carefull!


----------



## Wingshooter

Tobse said:


> i made you a little vid how i do it! will be online soon, i am since this weekend on tubes! I have not had so much experience with it, only know that it works but i dont know how long it last.
> if you want to test it, please wear safety glasses and be carefull!


That has to be the fastest way yet to make a set of tapered tubes. Simple over hand knot. Good job.


----------



## Charles

Thanks so much for posting this. It is MUCH simpler than I thought from the photo. I will definitely give this a try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MAV

Thanks Tobse, I'm also am going to have to try that. Sometimes it seems the best solution is the simplest solution. Nice.


----------



## halbart

Some good ideas here but, being new to tubes I just wrapped my 1745 "loop join "with a thin strip of theraband, as is often done for pouch ties. I've only done a couple of hundred shots, though many were at max, and no sign of slipping yet. This may be because of the continual constriction effect of the tie. Or maybe it will start to slip eventually. Time will tell.


----------



## Smashtoad

If Roger likes it, it must be solid. I never di find a way that I like, so I am looking forward to trying this tonight.


----------



## JetBlack

+1 for 1745 tubing, works on my 1745 cocktail and adjusts easy with hemostatic and alcohol or spit if your 
" in the field "


----------



## JetBlack

Wingshooter said:


> Here is the way I do my tapers. I wanted to stay away from string.


That is something else, nice job man


----------



## Texasbanger

Here's how i do pseudotapers. Once you haveit tight it wont slip. Ive used 1745 and 2050.

There are 2 cuffs at the joint, then the end is ran back through the second cuff, very secure.


----------



## LVO

Texasbanger said:


> Here's how i do pseudotapers. Once you haveit tight it wont slip. Ive used 1745 and 2050.
> 
> There are 2 cuffs at the joint, then the end is ran back through the second cuff, very secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be trying this one tonight! I love the pseudo taper, hate the slip.
> Great post!


----------



## Texasbanger

Make sure the cuffs are atleast 15mm long and tight.

1745 has to be 'tightened' a little, 2050 stays put.

Very quiet also.


----------



## LVO

I'll probably wrap with a thin TBG on top of cuff.
Thanks for the tip


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

I use a technique like this.

It's tied in on itself using an overhand knot after the pouch and then using a constrictor knot i fastened it to the rest of the tube.


----------



## Sherman

So are others using this method now? Is it working well?



Tobse said:


> i made you a little vid how i do it! will be online soon, i am since this weekend on tubes! I have not had so much experience with it, only know that it works but i dont know how long it last.
> if you want to test it, please wear safety glasses and be carefull!


----------



## Resigned User

I'm too stupid but I can't figure out the difference between tapered... Pseudo tapered... Cuffs... And so on... Are there a simil-gallery where I can see it all in one time? 
Sorry for OT


----------



## fsa46

Unfortunately I can't quote on the site for some reason but this reply is to the " Sherman " post.

I know it's a very old post ( 2012 ) but I guess I'll go out on a limb here and say that Tobse's Chrony is either off and needed to be calibrated, or he didn't haven the correct amount or kind of light for his Chrony.

Am I the only one that feels 107.8 is WAY, WAY under what Tobse was getting with that set up. Even just the sound can tell you that. imho


----------



## Wingshooter

fsa46 said:


> Unfortunately I can't quote on the site for some reason but this reply is to the " Sherman " post.
> 
> I know it's a very old post ( 2012 ) but I guess I'll go out on a limb here and say that Tobse's Chrony is either off and needed to be calibrated, or he didn't haven the correct amount or kind of light for his Chrony.
> 
> Am I the only one that feels 107.8 is WAY, WAY under what Tobse was getting with that set up. Even just the sound can tell you that. imho


107.8 mps = 353.6 fps


----------



## King Cat

To avoid slippage of pseudo tapered tubes try this:

Put a small piece of double-sided tape between the tubes before tying.

Jack


----------



## fsa46

Thanks Roger, thought he was talking fps. After your reply I went back and see it now.


----------



## Ole Man Dan

Put a drop of glue on the string and tube. Stopped mine from slipping.


----------



## hoggif

I put a piece of tubing (cuff) and a constrictor knot over it with some cotton string. I had slippage before I learned to scretch them when tying, especially with just a cuff. I also make the knot pretty tight. At pouch end it seems to not need as tight knot and even just a cuff seems enough.

I use a drop of acrylic paint over the knot to seal it. This is more to color code my tubes. I knot later on which was 2040/1842/1745 by looking at the colored dot.


----------

